# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Get your education

## Need2focus

Hello Everyone,

I am pretty new to the optiboard (this is my second posting). I am posting this thread as a "show of graditude" toward an excellent Opticianry program. 

I am currently working full time as a Lab Tech and I am going to school for opticianry at Hillsborough Community College. I was scared at first because working full time and attending a full time program is a large load to handle. To my amazement it has been made easy because of the caring faculty at HCC's Opticianry program. Though I am only in my 1st Semester of the program, I feel compelled to share that this is a excellent program thus far. I feel very confident that this program will prepare me for the ABO/NCLE exams as well as the Florida state boards. 

But here is the best part. So your not from the Tampa bay area? No problem, you could still get a quality education through Distance Learning. What an opportunity!!!!! If you don't have education in opticianry and you want that degree, this is were to go. I recommend the program to anyone interested in the field. 

I am not telling anyone about this to get "brownie points" with my instructors. I honestly believe in this program. And not only is it high quality opticianry instruction, it is instructors that care about there students. An example, I have been having trouble with the Financial Aid department, but Bill (program manager) has personally went to the department to get things straightened out. WOW, how many instructors would do that, even though it is not in their job description!!!!! 

So why wait!!! If you want that degree and quality opticianry education it can become a reality. I am sure there are other schools available, and they may be just as good. But from my experience HCC's opticianry program is high quality affordable education that can be delivered at a distance!!!!

PS: Opticianry Rules!!!!!!!!!


Thanks,

need2focus

----------

